# احذروا من وضع الساق فوق الأخرى فلها خطورة كبيرة!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*من المعروف أن وضعية الجلوس ووضع الساق على الأخرى
منتشرة بيننا وحتى نعرف مضار هذه الجلسة أرجو قراءة الموضوع والاستفادة .... 
أن 25 % من البالغين يعانون من مشاكل في العروق والشرايين . والدوالي هي عروق ملتوية أو منتفخة وتكون غالبا على سطح البشرة إلا أنها تؤثرعلى الأوعية الدموية الموجودة في العمق أيضا .ووضع الساق على الساق هو عادة متأصلة عند معظم النساء وبعض الرجال وإذا كنت تعاني من الدوالي فأول شيء ينبغي أن تتعلمه هو أن تنزل الساق عن الساق الأخرى . 
لماذا ? لأن وضع الساق على الساق يبطئ تدفق الدم إلى أعلى ويزيد ضغط الدم داخل 
العروق . ولا يهم إذا كان تقاطع الساقين عند مستوى الركبة أو الكاحل فكلاهما سيئ مع أن التقاطع عند الركبة يفرض ضغطا أكبر على شبكة الأوعية والشرايين . 
ويعاني نصف النساء فوق سن الأربعين من انتفاخ الشرايين أو " العنكبوتية " وهي تنجم عن نزف صغير في الأوعية السطحية وهي ليست شديدة الخطورة والسبب غير معروف إلا أن الوراثة عنصر رئيسي . وحوالي 60 إلى 80 في المائة من المصابين والمصابات بالدوالي والعروق العنكبوتية لهم تاريخ عائلي من هذا النوع من جانب الأم .وفي الحالة الطبيعية تساعد صمامات في الشرايين على منع جريان الدم إلى الخلف إلا أن التغيرات التي تحدث عند النساء في فترات الحمل والأثر الذي تخلفه أقراص منع الحمل التي تحتوي على مقدار كبير من هرمون الايستروجين يمكنها ان تعيق مقدرة الدم أن يتجمع في الأوعية الدموية فتحدث الدوالي في الشرايين . 
وتلعب الأغذية والسمنة والعمر والخمول البدني دورا في ذلك .وتعالج الحالة المتفاقمة بعمليات جراحية ولكن في كثير من الحالات يكفي إجراء تغيير بسيط في نمط الحياة لمنع نشوء الدوالي والعروق العنكبوتية. 
أما التمارين الرياضية فهي الشيء الأول والأكثر أهمية والأفراد الذين يجلسون ثماني ساعات 
واضعين الساق على الساق سيكون لديهم احتمال أكبر لتطوير الدوالي إذا كانت لديهم عوامل وراثية . 
وبعد حدوث الدوالي لا يستطيع الجسم أن يشفيها ولكن اتخاذ تلك الإجراءات البسيطة من شأنه أن يحمي الساقين ويبقيهما في حالة صحية من 5 إلى 10 سنوات تالية 
مايلي سلسلة من الخطوات للسيدات الأكثر عرضة للدالي للمحافظة على قوة وصحة الشرايين والعروق : 
مارسي التمارين ..امشي .. أمشي ..أمشي 
لا تبقي جالسة مدة طويلة بل تمشي بين وقت وأخر 
ناوبي الكاحلين ومرني أصابع القدمين في أثناء الجلوس . 
تناولي المأكولات الغنية بالألياف لتفادي الإمساك 
ليكن موقع القدمين أعلى من مستوى القلب بواقع 12 بوصة خلال النوم . 
حاولي المحافظة على وزنك المثالي . 
ارتدي جوارب مطاطية ضاغطة إذا كان عملك يقتضي الوقوف دون حراك كثير من مكان واحد.
ودمتم بصحة وعافيه​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي النصايح الغاليه دي يا دوندون *
*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه مهمه جدا 
مرسىىىىىى يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*اول مرة اعرف ان الحركة دى بتعمل كل ده
هحاول ابطلها بجد
ميرسى حبيبتى على الدراسة دى*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييير
معلومه خطييييييييييييييره
و العاده دى انا دايما بعملها طول مانا قاعده بس هحاول أبطلها عشان انا كده خوفت اوى
ميرسى كتير ليكى يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي علي النصايح الغاليه دي يا دوندون *
> > *ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


*نوررررتى الموضوع يا ميرو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومه مهمه جدا
> ...


*ميررررسى يا كوكو مان على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *اول مرة اعرف ان الحركة دى بتعمل كل ده
> ...


*مش بقول شطوره وبتسمع الكلام هههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> ميريام عادل قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييير
> ...


*جددعه يا ميريام ميرررسى يا قمر على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومة ونصايح مهمة اخت Dona Nabil
شكرا"
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومة الهامة.
*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*
*بيشو*


----------



## viviane tarek (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*نصايح حلوة اوى
يا دزنا 
ودة مش غريب عليكى
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يعوذ بالله كل دا ياساتر


كويس المهم انها مش بتجيب ....... ولا يعوذ بالله


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## sara A (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى موضوع جميل ومفيد
ربنا يباركك دونا


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش هبطلها مبرتاحش غير فيها *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومة ونصايح مهمة اخت dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> bishoragheb قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا علي هذه المعلومة الهامة.
> ...


*نورررت الموضوع يا بيشووو ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *نصايح حلوة اوى
> ...


*دايما مشجعانى كده هههههه
نوررررتى الموضوع يا فيفيان ميرررسى وربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> سيزار قال:
> 
> 
> > يعوذ بالله كل دا ياساتر
> ...


*نورررررت سيزار ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> >


*ميرررسى يا ميرووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> sara a قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى موضوع جميل ومفيد
> > ربنا يباركك دونا


*نوررتى الموضوع يا ساره
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

> oesi_no قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش هبطلها مبرتاحش غير فيها *​


*يا بااااى عليك
هتعند حتى فى دى :smil8:
ههههههه
نورررررت يا جوجو​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا دونا على النصائح المفيدة ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

عايزة تدريب جامد يا دون دون لانى بعملها كتير 
ميرسى للمعلومات والنصايح المهمه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> الملكة العراقية قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا جزيلا يا دونا على النصائح المفيدة ​


*نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك فيه
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## vetaa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يكرمك*
*مره الشاور بمياه ساقعه*
*ومره الموضوع ده بالذات ده*
*انا مش بعرف اقعد غير كده*

*هحاول علشان خاطرك انتى بس*
*مش علشان خاطر الموضوع*
*ههههههههههه*

*بس فهمينى دى*


> ليكن موقع القدمين أعلى من مستوى القلب بواقع 12 بوصة خلال النوم .


 
*ميرسى يا ماى دودو على الموضوع المفيد ده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > عايزة تدريب جامد يا دون دون لانى بعملها كتير
> > ميرسى للمعلومات والنصايح المهمه​


*هى فعلا مسألة تعود ياكوكى 
ميررسى يا قمر على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## ارووجة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي عالنصحية المهمة ياغالية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *الله يكرمك*
> *مره الشاور بمياه ساقعه*
> *ومره الموضوع ده بالذات ده*
> *انا مش بعرف اقعد غير كده*
> ...


*
أنا بالموضوع ده أكتشفت أنها قعدة اعضاء المنتدى كلهم هههههههههه
وبالنسبه للجمله دى هو يقصد أن من الصحى جداً ان القدمين يكونوا مرتفعين قليلا وقت النوم 
نورتى يا فيتوووووو بمشاركتك وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي عالنصحية المهمة ياغالية
> > ربنا يباركك


*أرووجتى الجميله هنا
 ميررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------

